# Snake Pictures from Suriname



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I was driving and saw these two snakes dead on the road. Someone must have chopped their heads off just before I came along, because the blood was still dripping. I am not sure what kind they were.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/pdrhoads/PA010175.jpg

Another time we were driving through the jungle when one of the guys said "Snake." Just the tail was visible, and I half jokingly said, "Pull him out in the road so I can take a picture." They did!

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/pdrhoads/P1010003-1.jpg

Here he is in the road.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/pdrhoads/P1010005.jpg

And with the truck for perspective.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/pdrhoads/P1010006-1.jpg


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

And I thought the last two I saw here were big.
Now that some big snakes. The one at the truck could probably eat a small dog and I don't mean one of the little tea cup models either, LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are snakes that I'm glad I'm here, and they are there.

Wow. Especially that still live snake that they pulled out of the bush.

Angie


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

The big one looks like an Anaconda. Is that what it is? He's huge, I wouldn't want to get a hug from him


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I think that is what he is. Don't know much about snakes. He was not too happy when he was pulled out on the road.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

The two with their heads chopped off are Green Anacondas. The one they pulled onto the road is a Boa constrictor. Beautiful snake!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome pics! I'd have to agree...The two without heads look like anacondas (young ones)...The last one is definitely a boa...Purty one...And an old fella too.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd be to bury if I encountered something like that. I hate snakes!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Then don't come to MY house! LOL


----------

